# BEST CATTY IN THE WORLD.GET YOUR ORDERS IN LADS ;)



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

The time and effort i put into this catty is priceless..So many sleepless nights.I wanted to make something a bit different..Hope this blows your minds like it did mine lads  Place your orders while stocks last and good luck


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Made from bicycle seat frame and 1745 dankung double tubing.Bit grip and tape and ready for the hunt lol


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

You might want to take some better pics if you can... closer up with less fuz


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> You might want to take some better pics if you can... closer up with less fuz


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Just got the 1 tonight with the bicycle seat frame catty..It looks a right mess of a catapult but i love using it and it's so accurate..Obviously with the help of a good eye


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> You might want to take some better pics if you can... closer up with less fuz


I have put some better pics up StrecthandEat bud


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

brucered said:


> Huh?


Don't understand brucered ? Is it my catapult that's confusing you ? lol


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Another 1 i made out of nothing really... Bicycle break U caliper..Under cover walking stick and a good limp and nobody will know what your up to hehe


----------

